# des Bécassins parmi vous?



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

salut je suis b&#233;cassin, (fan de B&#233;cassine) et je cheche des collectionneurs comme moi, avec qui converser sur le net, pour enrichir mon site internet .
Si quelqu'un a des infos, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

personne ?


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> personne ?



je collectionne tout ce qui a rapport a l'imagerie bécassine et au bécassinisme pour etre plus clair(porte clés, mignonnettes, dessous de verre, briquet et cétéra) et je prépare un grand site bécassinien.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> je collectionne tout ce qui a rapport a l'imagerie bécassine et au bécassinisme pour etre plus clair(porte clés, mignonnettes, dessous de verre, briquet et cétéra) et je prépare un grand site bécassinien.


C'est valable également pour les sex toys ?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est valable également pour les sex toys ?



attention ... il y a marqué bécasse de rennes ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Dommage. Moi qui pensait avoir trouvé l'occasion de me débarrasser enfin de ma Marquise de Grand-Air vibrante Encore raté.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dommage. Moi qui pensait avoir trouvé l'occasion de me débarrasser enfin de ma Marquise de Grand-Air vibrante Encore raté.



ta signature lui sera plus utile 



> PETIT PÉNIS ? La solution existe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ta signature lui sera plus utile


Sans doute. Mais le mode d'emploi est sans doute un peu long pour lui.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est valable également pour les sex toys ?




:love:


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

vous etes pas sympas. Tout le monde se moque de moi pasque j'ai des passions de merde. ET alors? désolé d'exister hein!
j'aime beaucoup bécassine, pour son imagerie populaire et pasque ca me rapelle les boites de gateaux de ma mémé.
alors merçi de pas venir dire des saletés.


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est valable également pour les sex toys ?



si on te demande tu dis que tu sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :love:


Je tiens tout de même à préciser à l'attention du néophyte que la poupée gonflable Bécassine a fait long feu : l'absence de bouche du modèle original y était pour beaucoup.

Je vous remercie de votre attention.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

elle est d&#233;pourvu d'origine ...euh d'orifice alors  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> si on te demande tu dis que tu sais pas.


Si je disais une chose pareille, jeune faon, je ne serais pas tr&#232;s cr&#233;dible&#8230;

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas de ma faute si sur les bo&#238;tes en m&#233;tal de ma m&#233;m&#233; &#224; moi, il y avait des reproductions de planches anatomiques de bas-bretons (lesquelles confirmaient d'ailleurs les soup&#231;ons de mackie).


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

oauis moquez vous vous! riez bien!
de toute facon tout le monde se fout de ma geule!
j'en ai ras le cul de cette vie de merde! vivment que j'creve comme ça vous serez content.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> oauis moquez vous vous! riez bien!
> de toute facon tout le monde se fout de ma geule!
> j'en ai ras le cul de cette vie de merde! vivment que j'creve comme ça vous serez content.


Tu te trompes lourdement. Je ne me réjouirai pas avant d'avoir l'avis du légiste.


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dommage. Moi qui pensait avoir trouvé l'occasion de me débarrasser enfin de ma Marquise de Grand-Air vibrante Encore raté.



Je prends


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je prends


Tu fais une affaire : elle m'a peu servi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est valable &#233;galement pour les sex toys ?





Becassin a dit:


> vous etes pas sympas. Tout le monde se moque de moi pasque j'ai des passions de merde. ET alors? d&#233;sol&#233; d'exister hein!
> j'aime beaucoup b&#233;cassine, pour son imagerie populaire et pasque ca me rapelle les boites de gateaux de ma m&#233;m&#233;.
> alors mer&#231;i de pas venir dire des salet&#233;s.



faut pas t'attrister ni te facher  comme cela 


tu sais , le povreeeee doc est legerment perver   , il voulais parler de ce gentil et enfantin toys .......
le mot sex lui est sorti de la bouche , comme cela, sans trop r&#233;fl&#233;chir


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

s'il vous plait, c'est serieux.
peut etre qu'ici je me dis, y'a des graphistes donc des gens qui collectionnent un peu ce genre d'images, de madgeleine de proust, qui font les brocantes.
Merci aux autres de respecter ma mémé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> .......le mot sex lui est sorti de la bouche


Je sais qu'il y en a qui se moquent, mais moi je trouve qu'elle parle bien la langue. :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y en a qui se moquent, mais moi je trouve qu'elle parle bien la langue. :love:



C'est affreux ; ca me fait fantasmer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est affreux ; ca me fait fantasmer !



on n'arrete pas de te le dire:

il faut arreter d'ecouter chantal et sa cousine


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est affreux ; ca me fait fantasmer !



pour completer la signature de decoville "need  viagra" ?


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> pour completer la signature de decoville "need  viagra" ?




Moins que toi. T'inquiètes pour ca : avec Roberta, je te fais un petit frère quand tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moins que toi. T'inquiètes pour ca : avec Roberta, je te fais un petit frère quand tu veux !


Attention, Roberta n'a pas les mêmes gènes que la bengilli : celui-là tu pourrais le réussir.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Attention, Roberta n'a pas les mêmes gènes que la bengilli : celui-là tu pourrais le réussir.




Un petit Italo Antillo mediterranéo parisien : t'imagines le jour de son inscription sur le forum ? Et la jalousie de Mackie ?!


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

vous etes pas gentils.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

il y en a un _ tar&#233;e _ qui declare m'aimer et vouloir buller avec moi  

un autre qui veut me faire un enfant :bebe: 


faut arreter hein !!!!!

je n'a pas gagn&#233; hier soir au loto , je ne suis pas devenue milliardaire :sick: 












desol&#233;e pour vous


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il y en a un _ tar&#233;e _ qui declare m'aimer et vouloir buller avec moi
> 
> un autre qui veut me faire un enfant :bebe:
> 
> ...




je me propose juste d'&#233;pouser fifille


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il y en a un _ tarée _ qui declare m'aimer et vouloir buller avec moi
> 
> un autre qui veut me faire un enfant :bebe:
> 
> ...




Bah voila. incapables de voir le gros lot !


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il y en a un _ tarée _ qui declare m'aimer et vouloir buller avec moi
> 
> un autre qui veut me faire un enfant :bebe:
> 
> ...



Vot nom c'est rapport a la Bd tatave et lariflette?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Vot nom c'est rapport a la Bd tatave et lariflette?



ils sont con ceux de rennes


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je me propose juste t'épouser fifille



Ton problème est là : t'as la langue trop chargée pour déterminer le bon millésime !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> vous etes pas gentils.


Tiens, le petit trouve qu'on ne s'occupe pas assez de lui.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ton problème est là : t'as la langue trop chargée pour déterminer le bon millésime !



je fais dans le string dentelle, pas la culotte de grand mère


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ils sont con ceux de rennes



je ne suis pas de rennes mais je suis breton, ca esplique peut etre mon attachement a toute l'iconographie b&#233;cassinienne (originaire de basse bretagne)


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, le petit trouve qu'on ne s'occupe pas assez de lui.



Renifle lui l'ame et qu'on en parle plus ! 


(mode foguenne fin de soirée) :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Renifle lui l'ame et qu'on en parle plus !



la drogue n'est pas une solution


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je fais dans le string dentelle, pas la culotte de grand mère



Et dans le genre malotru, nul et qui ne sait pas aussi. Pas grave : un jour tu sauras !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Vot nom c'est rapport a la Bd tatave et lariflette?



la BD par ici (et ailleur )  ici c'est roberto vendez  , moi suis juste une princess lunaire .......
ben  oui, je vis sur la lune


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et dans le genre malotru, nul et qui ne sait pas aussi. Pas grave : un jour tu sauras !



quoi que ... c'est dans les vielles marmites que l'on fait les meilleurs soupes avec de jeunes carottes


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

j'ai l'impression que vous me croivez pas mais je suis pas le seul a etre bécassinien je signale
http://search.ebay.fr/Becassine_W0QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> la BD par ici (et ailleur )  ici c'est roberto vendez  , moi suis juste une princess lunaire .......
> ben  oui, je vis sur la lune


Transalpine, Alsacienne et Sélénite. C'est pas une femme, c'est une uvre d'art.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> quoi que ... c'est dans les vielles marmites que l'on fait les meilleurs soupes avec de jeunes carottes



Si les carottes sont mûres !


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Transalpine, Alsacienne et Sélénite. C'est pas une femme, c'est une uvre d'art.




J'avoue avoir un penchant pour sélène.....


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> la BD par ici (et ailleur )  ici c'est roberto vendez  , moi suis juste une princess lunaire .......
> ben  oui, je vis sur la lune



je connais pas mais je t'assure qu'il existe une vieille bédé genre année 60 qui s'apelle lariflette et tatave.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue avoir un penchant pour sélène.....


J'ai dit : sélénite, pas sénilète


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si les carottes sont mûres !



les tiennes sont déjà cuites


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> je connais pas mais je t'assure qu'il existe une vieille bédé genre année 60 qui s'apelle lariflette et tatave.



les années 60 et moi, sais tu ce qu'on te dit ?!


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> les tiennes sont déjà cuites



Ca fond sous la dent. Petit con. Tu comprendras un jour la profondeur de ton erreur. Tiens : demande à Supermoquette et Bengilli, par exemple !


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens : demande à Supermoquette et Bengilli, par exemple !



je tiens a garder mes cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca fond sous la dent. Petit con. Tu comprendras un jour la profondeur de ton erreur. Tiens : demande à Supermoquette et Bengilli, par exemple !


Note bien que pour avoir un point de comparaison, il faudrait déjà qu'il utilise sa jeune carotte !


----------



## urgo94 (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> vous etes pas gentils.



Mais si,mais si! pour te faire plaisir:

http://becassine.site.voila.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue avoir un penchant pour sélène.....




j'espere que le *go* omis  au milieu de selene  ne soit pas un oublis   :affraid: 




Becassin a dit:


> je connais pas mais je t'assure qu'il existe une vieille bédé genre année 60 qui s'apelle lariflette et tatave.




clique sur le mot roberto vendez en bleu dans mon post precedent, tu verras ....
il est bien dans les BD et je ne me moque pas


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que vous me croivez pas mais je suis pas le seul a etre bécassinien je signale
> http://search.ebay.fr/Becassine_W0QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1



j'ai mieux


----------



## Becassin (14 Avril 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Mais si,mais si! pour te faire plaisir:
> 
> http://becassine.site.voila.fr/



merci! (meme si je connais hi hi) . c'est sympa, et j'suis content de trouver un bécassin sur ce site! c cool!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Note bien que pour avoir un point de comparaison, il faudrait déjà qu'il utilise sa jeune carotte !



viens ici mon petit


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> clique sur le mot roberto vendez en bleu dans mon post precedent, tu verras ....
> il est bien dans les BD et je ne me moque pas



Encore *une* allusion a cet homme marié, et il est banni !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> viens ici mon petit


Si tu penses à moi pour étrenner ta carotte, je t'arrête tout de suite : c'est râpé.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si tu penses à moi pour étrenner ta carotte, je t'arrête tout de suite : c'est râpé.





Plus faux cul, ca n'existe pas !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)

Tout &#231;a, est d'un navrant !!...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

on en reviens toujours au m&#234;me : decauville est en chacun de nous  m&#234;me que l'on peu ce servir de p&#233;dale avec  sisi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Plus faux cul, ca n'existe pas !


Tu ne voudrais tout de même pas que je devienne l'amant de mon beau-père ?


----------



## urgo94 (14 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> merci! (meme si je connais hi hi) . c'est sympa, et j'suis content de trouver un bécassin sur ce site! c cool!



Heu! en tant que becassin tu devrais essayer la Galinette cendrée,c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu ne voudrais tout de m&#234;me pas que je devienne l'amant de mon beau-p&#232;re ?



H&#233;las ; c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait !  Montreuil est mon calvaire ! :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on en reviens toujours au même : decauville est en chacun de nous  même que l'on peu ce servir de pédale avec  sisi



on peu aussi faire le p'tit train avec


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu ne voudrais tout de même pas que je devienne l'amant de mon beau-père ?



doc , il se fait un peu tard là, ma t'tite tete tu sais ...... suis perdue là ......

qui est ton beau-père ?   



au fait , a propos de carottes , il faut arreter : je ne suis pas une lapine    
......seulement .....dinde :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> H&#233;las ; c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait !  Montreuil est mon calvaire ! :love:


Je garde le souvenir pr&#233;cis de tes stigmates. :love: _Mais un, entre autres, me troubla._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Est ce quelqu'un a des nouvelles de ma collection de placid et muso? je l'ai pr&#234;t&#233;e mais je sais plus &#224; qui.

Nota pour moi que j'&#233;cris: lire ce fil o&#249; un b&#233;cassin essaye d'attirer l'attention de la horde qui n'en a cure.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un petit Italo Antillo mediterran&#233;o parisien : t'imagines le jour de son inscription sur le forum ? Et la jalousie de Mackie ?!



Alors imagine le jour ou le dit petit fr&#232;re deviendra admin 

:rateau:

  

Souvent, je me dis : je vais arr&#234;ter le bar, &#231;a devient plat", et &#224; chaque fois, un fil comme celui l&#224; surgit :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

Et pendant ce temps...


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

Ce qui est d&#233;licieux au bar c'est que, bien souvent, on a l'impression de relire le m&#234;me sujet, &#231;a a un c&#244;t&#233; rassurant. On est bien, on se sent comme &#224; la maison.  

Enfin, tout &#231;a pour que le sujet ferme dans la journ&#233;e   Peut-&#234;tre un autre demain ?  

(mode C.C.A/on) J'avais un cousin, il est mort &#224; la guerre (off/)

Pou Mr Becassin, ce qui devait arriver, arrivera

(&#233;dith/moi aussi j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; poster dans un sujet qui va bien&#244;t fermer) non rien... (&#233;dith/pfffui moins une)


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2007)

Au fait, il est où le becassin ?

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je l'ai senti quelque peu tendu dans certains de ses messages


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Au fait, il est o&#249; le becassin ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je l'ai senti quelque peu tendu dans certains de ses messages



C'est s&#251;r qu'avec certain dans les parages c'est rapidement tendu...  hein Suz ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'avec certain dans les parages c'est rapidement trendu...  hein Suz ?


Comme un string, chéri, comme un string.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'avec certain dans les parages c'est rapidement trendu...  hein Suz ?



Ce peut être dû effectivement à certaines composantes environnementales

Mais il se peut aussi qu'il soit d'un naturel anxieux


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> vous etes pas sympas. Tout le monde se moque de moi pasque j'ai des passions de merde. ET alors? d&#233;sol&#233; d'exister hein!





Becassin a dit:


> vous etes pas gentils.


Ah fan de Calim&#233;ro aussi.


Becassin a dit:


> je ne suis pas de rennes mais je suis breton, ca esplique peut etre mon attachement a toute l'iconographie b&#233;cassinienne (originaire de basse bretagne)


Ah non, non, non, piti&#233;, on a arr&#234;te de lier les bretons &#224; l'image de cette femme soumise d&#233;c&#233;r&#233;br&#233;e et esclavag&#233;e.



Becassin a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que vous me croivez pas mais je suis pas le seul a etre b&#233;cassinien je signale


Non, l&#224; c'est une blague.Je me ferais pas avoir.

Sinon, &#231;a va les gens ?:sleep:

Edit : Thirum, excellent ton dessin.


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme un string, chéri, comme un string.



Ahhh c'est donc ça...  



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce peut être dû effectivement à certaines composantes environnementales
> 
> Mais il se peut aussi qu'il soit d'un naturel anxieux



Je ne relèverai pas  

En tout cas, ce qui fait plaisir, c'est de voir que tout le monde passe faire un petit coucou 

(édith) bon ben Becassin est parti on dirait (édith)

C'était donc une page fraîcheur proposée par les Magasins Bleus


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Sinon, ça va les gens ?:sleep:



Pas mal. Merci

Enfin, je croive


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> au fait , a propos de carottes , il faut arreter : je ne suis pas une lapine
> ......seulement .....dinde :rose: :rose:


Et une dinde ça se fourre   

_Pour un bécassot je sais pas si c'est possible  _


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

Mais il &#233;tait pas "s&#233;rieux" le sujet de d&#233;part en fait ?


----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais il &#233;tait pas "s&#233;rieux" le sujet de d&#233;part en fait ?


si h&#233;las!
je crois que j'aurais du ouvrir un sujet sur la brocante et l'art d&#233;co plutot en mentionnant apres la b&#233;cassinol&#226;trie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais il &#233;tait pas "s&#233;rieux" le sujet de d&#233;part en fait ?


Ta na&#239;vet&#233; te rend encore plus d&#233;sirable, lover. :love:


----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps...



Tu déssinateur pro?
c'est pas mal en tout cas.
merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Tu déssinateur pro?
> c'est pas mal en tout cas.
> merci.


Un véritable connaisseur aurait relevé que Bécassine n'a pas de bouche, jamais. Je suppose que ça ne t'avait pas échappé.


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais il était pas "sérieux" le sujet de départ en fait ?





Becassin a dit:


> si hélas!
> je crois que j'aurais du ouvrir un sujet sur la brocante et l'art déco plutot en mentionnant apres la bécassinolâtrie.



Voilà JPTK, maintenant, je crois que tu viens de reconnaitre notre camarade. Et que tu as une réponse à ta question.

Bon allez, ça bouge pas assez là. Profitons avant que ça ferme. \o/
On s'fait un p'tit coin terrasse avec bière fraiche ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Voilà JPTK, maintenant, je crois que tu viens de reconnaitre notre camarade. Et que tu as une réponse à ta question.
> 
> Bon allez, ça bouge pas assez là. Profitons avant que ça ferme. \o/
> On s'fait un p'tit coin terrasse avec bière fraiche ?


Une camomille pour moi.


----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un véritable connaisseur aurait relevé que Bécassine n'a pas de bouche, jamais. Je suppose que ça ne t'avait pas échappé.



bécassine ne fume pas non plus, mais le but de tirum m'a semblé iconoclaste


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> bécassine ne fume pas non plus, mais le but de tirum m'a semblé iconoclaste



non, elle tapine


----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

j'ai l'impression que je passe pour un con :rose:


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une camomille pour moi.


En huile de massage ? Non, parce que là il faut chaud quoi.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> En huile de massage ? Non, parce que l&#224; il faut chaud quoi.:rateau:


Pourquoi pas ? Mais la temp&#233;rature risque de monter d'un cran.

C'est JPTK qui masse ?


----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

écoutez, j'ai pas trouvé un sujet sur l'art déco sur votre site, mais si j'en trouve un, je me mets dedans et vous pourrez fermer ce sujet qui semble til vous passionne pas des masses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Avril 2007)

*Bécassine, c'est ma cousine 
Bécassine, on est voisine 
Quand je m'en vais voir ma grand-mère 
Qui habite au bord de la mer 
Je retrouve ma Bécassine 
Qui m'emmène au bout de la terre 
Bécassine, c'est ma cousine 
Bécassine, eh là cousine ! *


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> En huile de massage ? Non, parce que là il faut chaud quoi.:rateau:



bouge pas, j'arrive


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2007)

Bin oui tiens c'est vrai, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas croisé Patoch. Patooooch, viens voir Moniiiique.



DocEvil a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ? Mais la température risque de monter d'un cran.
> 
> C'est JPTK qui masse ?



Faudra lui demander.


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

Je masse que les filles, c'est gratuit et je fais ce qu'elles veulent, quand elles veulent, habillé comme elles veulent, que demander de plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je masse que les filles, c'est gratuit et je fais ce qu'elles veulent, quand elles veulent, habill&#233; comme elles veulent, que demander de plus ?



prem's       






































































































tu masses et tu repars avec tes _id&#233;es_ non accomplie


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un véritable connaisseur aurait relevé que Bécassine n'a pas de bouche, jamais. Je suppose que ça ne t'avait pas échappé.



mais heu comment heu.... :mouais: 



macinside a dit:


> non, elle tapine



Ah d'accord  




Becassin a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que je passe pour un con :rose:




Pas une seconde, tu es juste victime de l'esprit joueur de ce forum   




Becassin a dit:


> écoutez, j'ai pas trouvé un sujet sur l'art déco sur votre site, mais si j'en trouve un, je me mets dedans et vous pourrez fermer ce sujet qui semble til vous passionne pas des masses.



Là tu te trompes, passque pour un dimanche je trouve que c'est plutôt réussit. C'est léger, printanier, avant d'aller à la plage c'est rafraîchissant


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu masses et tu repars avec tes _idées_ non accomplie



et moi j'arrive avec les miennes :rose:


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et moi j'arrive avec les miennes :rose:




Genre je prépare le terrain et toi tu viens avec ton ptit matériel flambant neuf


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que je passe pour un con :rose:




Mais non, mais non. Ton personnage est l'un des plus réussis de ta carrière de forumeur.


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Tu déssinateur pro?
> c'est pas mal en tout cas.
> merci.


Nan, nan... 
Par contre, je pourrais p't'être me reconvertir en designer de sex toys, nan ?!...  
Avec ou sans bouche, nom de Doc !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, nan...
> Par contre, je pourrais p't'être me reconvertir en designer de sex toys, nan ?!...




encore prem's     





























mais j'en ferai usage seule


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

Juste pour voir comment ça avait évolué. C'est mou là


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Juste pour voir comment ça avait évolué. C'est mou là


Tu n'aides pas beaucoup faut dire. Juste bon à se rincer l'il


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Juste pour voir comment ça avait évolué. C'est mou là



attends que les vieux prennent leur ration de viagra ...on en reparlera apres


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> attends que les vieux prennent leur ration de viagra ...on en reparlera apres



C'est le problème des vieux moteurs, ça ne démarre plus au quart de tour


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> C'est le probl&#232;me des vieux moteurs, &#231;a ne d&#233;marre plus au quart de tour


Et les jeunes (moteurs), partent trop vite...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les jeunes (moteurs), partent trop vite...



mais non, ils ont plus d'endurance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> C'est le problème des vieux moteurs, ça ne démarre plus au quart de tour





mon cher p'tit keck 

oui, keck comme le gateau qu'on mange le matin , ça ne s'écrie surement pas comme cela mais l'important est qu'on se comprenne ......

je peux te dire que les t'tits que s'echauffent tres vite se refroidissent aussi sec 
et franchement je ne vois pas trop l'interet ......a moins que je suis en retard et je dois prendre un avion ou etre la maitresse de mon patron qui me "gratifie" sur son bureau entre 2 rdv :rateau: 


maintenant va voir ton pere et ne lui dit rien sinon en plus t'auras une baffe, 
tu sais qu'il ne supporte pas que tu me parles de cette façon  :bebe: 
























:love: mon grand :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mon cher p'tit keck
> 
> oui, keck comme le gateau qu'on mange le matin , &#231;a ne s'&#233;crie surement pas comme cela mais l'important est qu'on se comprenne ......


:rateau:  :love:  :rateau: 

Cake, cake ! Princess !.....


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> maintenant va voir ton pere et ne lui dit rien sinon en plus t'auras une baffe,
> tu sais qu'il ne supporte pas que tu me parles de cette fa&#231;on  :bebe:
> 
> 
> ...



je me contenterai de fifille :rose:  :love:


----------



## al02 (15 Avril 2007)

C'est fini, oui !!

Je vous demande de vous arrêter ! :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

et pourquoi donc  ?  

ça fait du bien chantonner "bacassine c'est ma cousine" quand le moral il y est pas


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps...
> 
> _ Becassine sur le trottoir (genre Martine à la mer  )
> _​



Y'avait une bécasse quelque part aussi non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Becassine sur le trottoir (genre Martine à la mer  )



Le vague souvenir que j'ai des couvertures des albums de cette héroïne bédéesque me donne à penser que celle que tu évoques ici doit être issue d'une autre série :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Y'avait une bécasse quelque part aussi non ?


Plumée ?!...


----------



## joanes (15 Avril 2007)

T'ain y faut pas vous relancer beaucoup quand même    




DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'aides pas beaucoup faut dire. Juste bon à se rincer l'il



Ah, ça se voit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

vous me CROIVREZ pas, hier en faisant des recherches scientifiques sur ce sujet ö combien palpitant, je suis tombé sur ça...

http://www.realwriting.net/images/goyablog_02.jpg

Nn, c'était juste pour faire avancer la science... je m'en vais.:love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Moi je collectionne les pinces a linge, si vous en avez des vieilles, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse.

J'ai une exposition au Grand Palais de VeZouL : "La place des femmes dans la soci&#233;t&#233;", j'y expose mes plus beaux mod&#232;les, de 1813 &#224; nos jours.


B&#233;cassin, si tu veux venir, dis moi, je t'enverrai une invit' gratos, les autres ont rien fait qu'&#224; se moquer de moi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

Pendant un moment, j'ai bien commenc&#233; une collection de Blork. 

Mais en fait, c'est trop de boulot. Ces bestioles l&#224;, &#231;a fait caca partout et je vous dis pas le fric que je d&#233;pense en Biactol. 
Bref, si &#231;a vous int&#233;resse, j'en ai un &#224; refiler. 

Vous n'avez qu'&#224; le contactez directement par MP "Bobbynountchak". C'est comme les chiots, nourrissez-le une fois et il vous suivra partout.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Non merci. Je m'en occupe d&#233;ja pendant que t'es en vacances, c'est trop de boulot.


Et puis il me bouffe mes pinces a linge de collection.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237678 a dit:
			
		

> Non merci. Je m'en occupe d&#233;ja pendant que t'es en vacances, c'est trop de boulot.
> 
> 
> Et puis il me bouffe mes pinces a linge de collection.


Tu fais bien d'en parler des vacances! Je viens de rentrer. 

La liti&#232;re du blork n'a pas &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; et il en a profit&#233; pour foutre en l'air ma collection d'images d'&#233;pinal. 

Merci pour ton aide, mais sache que la prochaine fois je demande &#224; Backcat. Lui, au moins, sais mater les petites b&#234;tes.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Tirhum m'a assur&#233; qu'il passerait dimanche. Pensant que ce dessinateur n'avait qu'une parole, j'ai pris la libert&#233; de ne pas y aller. En plus Bobby l'aime bien, il aurait bav&#233; comme un tordu en le voyant.

Manifestement on ne peut pas compter sur lui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237688 a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum m'a assur&#233; qu'il passerait dimanche. Pensant que ce dessinateur n'avait qu'une parole, j'ai pris la libert&#233; de ne pas y aller. En plus Bobby l'aime bien, il aurait bav&#233; comme un tordu en le voyant.
> 
> Manifestement on ne peut pas compter sur lui.


C'est pour &#231;a qu'il me manque la moiti&#233; de mes PlayBoy&#169;!


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu fais bien d'en parler des vacances! Je viens de rentrer.
> 
> La liti&#232;re du blork n'a pas &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; et il en a profit&#233; pour foutre en l'air ma collection d'images d'&#233;pinal.
> 
> Merci pour ton aide, mais sache que la prochaine fois je demande &#224; Backcat. Lui, au moins, sais mater les petites b&#234;tes.


Black BackCat ?!... Une bi&#232;re et c'est dans la poche !... 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4237688 a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum m'a assur&#233; qu'il passerait dimanche. Pensant que ce dessinateur n'avait qu'une parole, j'ai pris la libert&#233; de ne pas y aller. En plus Bobby l'aime bien, il aurait bav&#233; comme un tordu en le voyant.
> 
> Manifestement on ne peut pas compter sur lui.


Parole ?!...
J'en ai pas !... Je ne suis jamais l&#224; o&#249; on m'attends ! 




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a qu'il me manque la moiti&#233; de mes PlayBoy&#169;!


Viens les chercher, mon petit !....


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Parole ?!...
> J'en ai pas !... Je ne suis jamais là où on m'attends !



D'un autre côté, c'est pas mon appart, donc m'en cogne.

Mais j'voudrais pas non plus que le petit blork s'abîme le tuyau a se tripoter devant l'intégrale de playboy.


PS : Ed faudra lui couper les ongles au blork, pas eu le temps de le faire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237700 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, c'est pas mon appart, donc m'en cogne.
> 
> Mais j'voudrais pas non plus que le petit blork s'abîme le tuyau a se tripoter devant l'intégrale de playboy.
> 
> ...


Non, pas l'int&#233;grale. 
Il me manque le num&#233;ro de l'&#233;t&#233; 79.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin l'a peut &#234;tre, voit avec lui


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

Quelque chose me dit que le lapin n'est pas loin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Becassine,
Playboy lapine ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quelque chose me dit que le lapin n'est pas loin...


Pan!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Oh oui, pince-moi très fort ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette mode de l'Amok de nous mettre un joli petit lapin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237902 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette mode de l'Amok de nous mettre un joli petit lapin


Oui : c'est pascal.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

C'est pas l'agneau normalement pour Pascal ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Quelque chose me dit que le lapin n'est pas loin...


C'est s&#251;r que si c'est pour se moquer ouvertement du membre le plus utile &#224; ce forum, comme &#231;a, sans vergogne, c'est pas la peine de laisser ouvert.


----------



## Nexka (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237640 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je collectionne les pinces a linge, si vous en avez des vieilles, ça m'intéresse.



Et ta collection de petite cuillére?  Tu l'as revendue?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4237902 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cette mode de l'Amok de nous mettre un joli petit lapin



  



> L'autoroute M1, la plus fréquentée de Hongrie car elle relie Budapest à Vienne, la capitale autrichienne, a été fermée à la circulation lundi matin, un camion accidenté ayant perdu son chargement de lapins. La M1 est bloquée à une quarantaine de kilomètres à l'ouest de Budapest, le temps de laisser la police récupérer les 5.000 rongeurs, ce qui pourrait prendre plusieurs heures.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Sinon, quatorze fils fermés sur la première page du Bar Sarkozy est déjà élu ou benjamin est de retour ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Avril 2007)

M'sieur Amok, m'sieur Amok! 

Ya DocEvil qui parle politique!


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Et ta collection de petite cuillére?  Tu l'as revendue?



Non, je l'ai donné a BackCat, il avait fini sa collection de capsule de bière, et moi avec ma collection de pinces à linge, j'avais plus trop le temps de m'en occuper.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sinon, quatorze fils fermés sur la première page du Bar Sarkozy est déjà élu ou benjamin est de retour ?



  

C'est vrai que depuis quelques temps, pour lâcher une ânerie dans un nouveau fil du bar, il faut être rapide... voir précoce comme un mackie lapin...  
Il est encore vif pour son age finalement l'Amok...


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sinon, quatorze fils ferm&#233;s sur la premi&#232;re page du Bar&#8230; Sarkozy est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;lu ou benjamin est de retour ?



Disons que l'imagination n'est pas au pouvoir. 
Et un esprit retors pourrait te r&#233;pondre qu'il en reste 27 ouverts (sans compter ceux "d'en haut"), ce qui est bien suffisant pour ce qui s'y dit en g&#233;n&#233;ral.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Disons que l'imagination n'est pas au pouvoir.


Faut pas dire ça...
Bien sûr que tu as de l'imagination, bien sûr...
Bon, tu traverses peut-être une mauvaise passe, mais ça va aller, tu vas voir.
Allez, courage.
Reprends-toi.
Tu verras, pour toi aussi, le soleil re-brillera un jour...

regardes le coup du lapin, par exemple, c'est pas mal ça le coup du lapin, ça démontre quand même une certaine imagination, justement...

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Disons que l'imagination n'est pas au pouvoir.
> Et un esprit retors pourrait te répondre qu'il en reste 27 ouverts (sans compter ceux "d'en haut"), ce qui est bien suffisant pour ce qui s'y dit en général.


Ah mais, je ne critique pas ! Je comptabilise, j'additionne, j'arithmétise Nuance.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

Lapin? O&#249; &#231;a le Lapin?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2007)

ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici,


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

On notera quand m&#234;me, que s'il y a bien un fil ou le lapin a sa place, c'est bien ici.

Et oui ! Le lien entre b&#233;cassine et le lapin devrait vous sauter a l'esprit !

Chantal Goya !!!

Ah les bons vieux gamins de 30 berges vont &#234;tre content, ils vont pouvoir ressortir le pilou de l'enfance, la totote et les bon vieux CD des g&#233;n&#233;riques de s&#233;rie et dessins anim&#233;s pourries, puis se retrouver tous, dans un grand bonheur indescriptible, au Queen, l&#224; ou Casimir donne un concert ce soir.


Ahhhh... Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens&#8230;

PS : Penser a donner du cyanure &#224; vos amis qui souffre de cette terrible maladie : La connerie juv&#233;nile tardive.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238080 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Penser a donner du cyanure à vos amis qui souffre de cette terrible maladie : La connerie juvénile tardive.




Mieux : ne pas avoir d'ami dans cette situation.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mieux : ne pas avoir d'ami dans cette situation.


De toute mani&#232;re, les amis c'est tr&#232;s surfait. 

Je n'en ai pas et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal (eux non plus d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Voici venu le temps
des neuneus chantants
chez les vieux enfants
plus c'est con plus c'est bandant,
C'est le loisir joyeux
des grands nostalgeux
qu'on pas digéré
d'avoir grandi et mué.


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici, ici,



T'ain c'est beau le suisse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est sûr que si c'est pour se moquer ouvertement du membre le plus utile à ce forum, comme ça, sans vergogne, c'est pas la peine de laisser ouvert.



Dis-moi un peu, mon con joyeux?... Ce serait pas toi qui ferait mumuse avec un double (Triple? Quadruple?...) pseudo pour faire renaître le croyance en le nioube de combat?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Avril 2007)

C'est fou ça.

Rezba passe son temps à faire le con avec des double pseudos qui kiffent windows, et il suffit que Rennesman revienne à la charge avec des idées débiles pour qu'on me soupçonne!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ... et il suffit que Rennesman revienne à la charge avec des idées débiles ...



Nââââââânnnn?!? C'est vrai?... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fou &#231;a.
> 
> Rezba passe son temps &#224; faire le con avec des double pseudos qui kiffent windows, et il suffit que Rennesman revienne &#224; la charge avec des id&#233;es d&#233;biles pour qu'on me soup&#231;onne!



Oulaaaaahh !....
Ne m'assimile pas au Corse, l&#224; !... 
Je n'ai rien &#224; voir avec cet iconoclaste !...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nââââââânnnn?!? C'est vrai?... :love: :love: :love:



Loaded!!!


:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Voici venu le temps
> des neuneus chantants
> chez les vieux enfants
> plus c'est con plus c'est bandant,
> ...



Faut pas confondre les bécassins avec les casimirons! ca n'a rien a voir! 
Moi bécassine c'est pas mon enfance, c'est un personnage 'naif' qui incarne une certaine période de l'histoire de france ( l'industrialisation et la déruralisation) et je suis persuadé que dans deux cents ans, les objets de mon musée bécassinien , ça vaudra tres cher.
ET puis c'est comme dans toutes les collections, tu commences avec deux ou trois objets, et c'est parti.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> ... et c'est parti.



Countdown!!!


:style: :style: :style:


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fou &#231;a.
> 
> Rezba passe son temps &#224; faire le con avec des double pseudos qui kiffent windows, et il suffit que Rennesman revienne &#224; la charge avec des id&#233;es d&#233;biles pour qu'on me soup&#231;onne!



Tu serais gentil de me laisser en dehors de cette histoire, tu veux ?
D'autant que je n'ai pas de double pseudo. J'en ai eu, certes, mais je ne m'en sers plus.
Sauf un rat&#233; collectif, dont il n'y a que moi qui l'utilise d&#233;sormais, pour poster trois ronds de prose furtifs dans _et avec la t&#234;te_, quand j'y pense.
Pis c'est pas pareil, c'est un organe de presse, pas un pseudo. 

Alors que toi et rennesseman, vous faites la paire depuis belle lurette, chacun le sait.


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Countdown!!!
> 
> 
> :style: :style: :style:



Désolé Je comprend pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Faut pas confondre les bécassins avec les casimirons! ca n'a rien a voir!
> Moi bécassine c'est pas mon enfance, c'est un personnage 'naif' qui incarne une certaine période de l'histoire de france ( l'industrialisation et la déruralisation) et je suis persuadé que dans deux cents ans, les objets de mon musée bécassinien , ça vaudra tres cher.
> ET puis c'est comme dans toutes les collections, tu commences avec deux ou trois objets, et c'est parti.


Je ne confond pas, je répondais à ça :


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4238080 a dit:
			
		

> On notera quand même, que s'il y a bien un fil ou le lapin a sa place, c'est bien ici.
> 
> Et oui ! Le lien entre bécassine et le lapin devrait vous sauter a l'esprit !
> 
> ...


De toutes façons, je ne collectionne pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Désolé Je comprend pas.



Ignition!!!


:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ignition!!!
> 
> 
> :style: :style: :style:



Vous collectionnez les photos de cassoulets?
-bah, chacun ses passions hein!
perso je juge pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Tu vas voir.

C'est comme un super film ou un génial bouquin, tous ceux qui savent disent toujours envier ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore et vont découvrir...

Là, pareil - nous t'envions becassin.....







En fait, non.
Bon appétit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Vous collectionnez les photos de cassoulets?
> -bah, chacun ses passions hein!


*
GO GO GOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> Vous collectionnez les photos de cassoulets?


Si tu n'es pas celui que je crois que tu es,
si tu ne joues pas...

comment dire...


Reste !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

ah je vois, Monsieur Saupiquet m'envoie des photos de cassoulets 
-c'est hilarant ! Enfin bon, je veux pas interrompre sa cassoul&#233;toth&#233;rapie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas celui que je crois que tu es...



C'est bien lui  J'ai eu la revendication par le canal habituel...

Il peut pas s'en emp&#234;cher, le gland...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien lui  J'ai eu la revendication par le canal habituel...
> 
> Il peut pas s'en empêcher, le gland...


C'est dommage.
Mais cette version là est amusante - pour l'instant.


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien lui  J'ai eu la revendication par le canal habituel...
> 
> Il peut pas s'en emp&#234;cher, le gland...



heu si je vous ai dis en boule
'bicoze tino'? (ca veut dire quoi entre parentheses?)
c'est un pseudo d'ici(********) qui m'a envoy&#233; un mail de vous r&#233;pondre &#231;a si vous me lancez des photos.
Dontact.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

Mouahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Becassin (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :d :d :d



tout ce que tu veux, je peux screener le mail mais je sais pas par contre comment l'afficher
Il me dit: patochman fait son reloud, dis lui 'Comme dab..bicoze tino' et il va se taire.
Dontact.

 On revient au sujet svoupl&#233;?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> ... et il va se taire.


Voui voui voui...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

C'est le printemps.
Ca sent le lapin.
La carotte n'est pas loin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La carotte n'est pas loin.



DSC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> DSC?



Il parlait du légume, pas d'une carotte de forage !


----------



## urgo94 (16 Avril 2007)

A propos de carotte planquez la votre
rabbit attaque

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/152040/20070416-Insolite-Le-coup-du-lapin.php


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Oui c'est moi.


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> On revient au sujet svouplé?




Que n'est est-ce?
Ah oui, la compulsion donc...:mouais:    



Annaïck Labornez en string (Merci Doc pour l'info  )

Enfin là on voit pas bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> A propos de carotte planquez la votre
> rabbit attaque
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/152040/20070416-Insolite-Le-coup-du-lapin.php



Ou "Comment passe-t-on de bécassine chez les Macaddicts à Wallace et Groomit and the curse of the were rabbit !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> blablabla....Je n'ai rien à voir avec cet *iconoclaste* !...  :love:




c'est quoi encore ce mot barbare ?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est quoi encore ce mot barbare ?



_Définition 

iconoclaste, adjectif

Sens 1 Qualifie une personne qui détruisait les images saintes au VIIIème siècle [Histoire].
Sens 2 Qualifie une personne qui est contre les traditions.

Iconoclaste, nom

Sens 1 Personne qui au VIIIème siècle détruisait les images saintes [Histoire].
Sens 2 Personne hostile aux traditions.
_

La cuite ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Anna&#239;ck Labornez en string (Merci Doc pour l'info  )


Tu te moques, mais je dois beaucoup &#224; B&#233;cassine. La mani&#232;re particuli&#232;rement subtile et peu complaisante avec laquelle cette s&#233;rie illustr&#233;e traite des femmes, de leur psychologie et de leur place dans la soci&#233;t&#233; m'a d&#233;finitivement convaincue que j'avais fait un choix de vie pertinent.


----------



## joanes (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu te moques, mais je dois beaucoup à Bécassine. La manière particulièrement subtile et peu complaisante avec laquelle cette série illustrée traite des femmes, de leur psychologie et de leur place dans la société m'a définitivement convaincue que j'avais fait un choix de vie pertinent.



Oui, non mais, bon, oui d'accord, mais non :mouais: 
Enfin oui bon   

C'est le côté subtil que j'aime le plus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> C'est le c&#244;t&#233; subtil que j'aime le plus


Ah &#231;a ! La description des us et coutumes bas-bretons reste un mod&#232;le du genre, une somme in&#233;gal&#233;e. Car B&#233;cassine, c'est la femme certes, mais c'est avant tout la Bretonne. Que son costume soit Picard n'est qu'une &#233;l&#233;gance vis-&#224;-vis des Bretons, peuple noble mais pudique, farouche et crott&#233; s'il en est. Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit : je le tiens d'un ami Corse.


----------



## Becassin (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah &#231;a ! La description des us et coutumes bas-bretons reste un mod&#232;le du genre, une somme in&#233;gal&#233;e. Car B&#233;cassine, c'est la femme certes, mais c'est avant tout la Bretonne. Que son costume soit Picard n'est qu'une &#233;l&#233;gance vis-&#224;-vis des Bretons, peuple noble mais pudique, farouche et crott&#233; s'il en est. Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit : je le tiens d'un ami Corse.




b&#233;cassine incarne surtout ces filles issues de la paysannerie, qui quittaient une vie pauvre et rurale, pour aller se faire exploiter comme personnels de maisons dans les familles de la grande bourgeoisie parisienne, et qu'on d&#233;peignaient comme 'nunuches' et bravaches. 
Aujourd'hui encore, elle incarne la simplette, et c'est justement pour redorer son blason que j'assume pleinement le gene b&#233;cassin de mon ascendance bretonne , et que j'en assure, en quelque sorte, fi&#232;rement, la promotion.


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou "Comment passe-t-on de bécassine chez les Macaddicts à Wallace et Groomit and the curse of the were rabbit !



 J'ai bien peur que cela finisse en "Bécassine et les lapins crétins",pour le coup il va etre drolement embeté le bécassin.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> bécassine incarne surtout ces filles issues de la paysannerie, qui quittaient une vie pauvre et rurale, pour aller se faire exploiter comme personnels de maisons dans les familles de la grande bourgeoisie parisienne, et qu'on dépeignaient comme 'nunuches' et bravaches.
> Aujourd'hui encore, elle incarne la simplette, et c'est justement pour redorer son blason que j'assume pleinement le gene bécassin de mon ascendance bretonne , et que j'en assure, en quelque sorte, fièrement, la promotion.



Oué tu l'incarnes plutôt bien,  la simplette


----------



## joanes (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> je le tiens d'un ami Corse.



    Tu as un ami corse ????   




Becassin a dit:


> fièrement




Je trouve la performance assez intéressante. Nous sommes mardi et tu as toujours le droit de poster, tu as su rester ferme et courtoi face à la ruée... Il est vrai que le sujet du fil a été traité, heu... de manière tangentielle, mais néanmoins subtile


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Il est vrai que le sujet du fil a &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;, heu... de mani&#232;re tangentielle, mais n&#233;anmoins subtile



Alors &#231;a ! Pour tangenter, &#231;a a tangent&#233; ! J'ai rarement vu d'aussi jolies floraisons de posts tangentiels ! 

Et l'ami Becassin tient bon, il n'a pas encore pris la tangente. Finalement, non, le nioube de combat* n'est pas mort ! 





(*) Enfin ... Disons : "le pr&#233;sum&#233; nioube"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ça ! La description des us et coutumes bas-bretons reste un modèle du genre, une somme inégalée. Car Bécassine, c'est la femme certes, mais c'est avant tout la Bretonne. Que son costume soit Picard n'est qu'une élégance vis-à-vis des Bretons, peuple noble mais pudique, farouche et crotté s'il en est. Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit : je le tiens d'un ami Corse.



Malgré toutes ces précautions d'usage qui t'honorent, mon cher Xavier, il va néanmoins sans dire que si, de nos jours, Bécassine saisissait la HALDE elle aurait de grandes chances d'y être entendue...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2007)

Plus qu'évident en effet qu'il n'est pas un "perdreau de l'année"...  

Il a du recevoir du père Noël un livret de bonne conduite... ou peut être une boite de pilules rose, celles qui rendent sociables les plus agressifs...  

Ceci dit, même si je suis partisan de donner leur chance aux pires des boulets qui passent ici, j'ai quelques doutes vu la collection de défunts pseudo de l'intéressé (digne d'une poitrine de tenue d'apparat d'un général russe de l'ex URSS), sans parler de certains posts qui y sont associés...  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2007)

*MOI J'AIME BIEN*
B&#233;cassin &#231;a me fait penser &#224; Saturnin


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *MOI J'AIME BIEN*
> B&#233;cassin &#231;a me fait penser &#224; Saturnin



&#199;a y est, apr&#232;s "B&#233;cassine et les lapins cr&#233;tins", voil&#224; "B&#233;cassine et le canard c.onnard"


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la b&#233;casse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu &#234;tre le socle d'une locution p&#233;jorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
C'est un v&#233;ritable scandale. Une ignominie.
Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards r&#233;unis.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la bécasse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux,


Sans parler de la bière.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> des bas-bretons



Bas-bretons, certes, mais pas bassement bretons !  











Et pis nous c'est pas tellement ce qui se mange qui nous intéresse mais plutôt ce qui se boit...


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la b&#233;casse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu &#234;tre le socle d'une locution p&#233;jorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
> C'est un v&#233;ritable scandale. Une ignominie.
> Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards r&#233;unis.



Ca vaut pas un bon macdo 






Nan je blague, c'trop bon le gibier :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la b&#233;casse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu &#234;tre le socle d'une locution p&#233;jorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
> C'est un v&#233;ritable scandale. Une ignominie.
> Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards r&#233;unis.



Ornithologiquement parlant, &#231;a n'est pas la b&#233;casse qui me semble la plus concern&#233;e par cette locution


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ornithologiquement parlant, ça n'est pas la bécasse qui me semble la plus concernée par cette locution



çà devient limicole, ton humour...


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

limicole, s'y pique 

Et apr&#232;s Becassine qui nous endort : P&#233;pito, limicole, assomme  


[mode Drucker] Pascal77, si tu nous entends  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

Y en a un qui cherche que limicole un ban ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2007)

Limicole chique dans les prés ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

C'est ce qui s'appelle flinguer un sujet, non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle flinguer un sujet, non ?



Ah ! si on parle magazine à gros tirage...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la bécasse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu être le socle d'une locution péjorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
> C'est un véritable scandale. Une ignominie.
> Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards réunis.


Une fois de plus, mon cher rezba, vous incarnez la voix de la raison, et votre crâne offert aux vents n'est nu que pour mieux refléter la lumière de l'intelligence et la clarté du bon goût.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la b&#233;casse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu &#234;tre le socle d'une locution p&#233;jorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
> C'est un v&#233;ritable scandale. Une ignominie.
> Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards r&#233;unis.


H&#233; Ho! Je n'ai jamais rien dit du mal de la b&#233;casse. 


_edit : Et puis les sudistes, en dehors de la tapenade et de l'ancho&#239;ade, vous y connaissez quoi &#224; la bouffe? Hegel is back & is gonna beat your ass off. :style:_


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

Limicole c'est vaseux!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Limicole c'est vaseux!



Surtout la bécassine des marais


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part jamais compris pourquoi la b&#233;casse, cet animal si noble et si gouteux, a pu &#234;tre le socle d'une locution p&#233;jorative, et devenir synonyme de simplet.
> C'est un v&#233;ritable scandale. Une ignominie.
> Et une illustration profonde du manque de culture gastronomique des bas-bretons et des picards r&#233;unis.


Ouaip.

Autant l'autruche, bon, &#231;a se comprend, autant la b&#233;casse...


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Et le blork, &#231;a crisse sous la dent...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le blork, &#231;a crisse sous la dent...


C'est surtout d&#233;gueulasse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est surtout d&#233;gueulasse.


Non m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur!

C'est taquin!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur!
> 
> C'est taquin!


Et en plus, &#231;a donne des gaz et la diarrh&#233;e.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Et des boutons.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2007)

Et des baffes, &#224; l'occase.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et des baffes, &#224; l'occase.


Y'a un truc qu'est en train de me chatouiller la mall&#233;ole, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. 


Bobby? C'est toi?


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

C'est marrant, mais a chaque fois que je mange un ferrerro rocher, je pense a Bobby


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2007)

Branchez votre iPod sur un ampli Marshall de 5000 watts et diffusez ceci

Dans les 5 minutes vous les verrez rappliquer faire la queue à votre porte

J'ai arrété vite car suis déjà sur les genoux moi


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

C'est appeau pour toute b&#233;casse ou juste les blondes ou brunes ou rousses ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239005 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, mais a chaque fois que je mange un ferrerro rocher, je pense a Bobby



Ah ? Moi, c'est les chardons à la liqueur :love:, surtout ceux au cointreau (les oranges), va savoir pourquoi !


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _edit : Et puis les sudistes, en dehors de la tapenade et de l'anchoïade, vous y connaissez quoi à la bouffe? Hegel is back & is gonna beat your ass off. :style:_



T'es gentil tu précises :hein:   Sudiste de l'est!!   Merci


----------



## Becassin (17 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Branchez votre iPod sur un ampli Marshall de 5000 watts et diffusez ceci&#8230;
> 
> Dans les 5 minutes vous les verrez rappliquer faire la queue &#224; votre porte&#8230;



c'est po&#233;tique le chant des oiseaux! Mieux vaut entendre &#231;a que les bruits de bagnole comme chez moi. tu as de la chance.


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239012 a dit:
			
		

> C'est appeau pour toute bécasse ou juste les blondes ou brunes ou rousses ?



j'en veux bien un pour les rousses


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Surtout la bécassine des marais



Dans le marais,il n'y en a pratiquement plus,reste que des bobos plus ou moins huppés


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> reste que des bobos



D'o&#249; le fait qu'Urgo tra&#238;ne par l&#224; bas, pour proteger les bobos, y'a rien de mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

C'est aussi ma cousine.


----------



## joanes (17 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle flinguer un sujet, non ?



  Pas du tout c'est une superbe relance  




DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois de plus, mon cher rezba, vous incarnez la voix de la raison, et votre crâne offert aux vents n'est nu que pour mieux refléter la lumière de l'intelligence et la clarté du bon goût.



Et allez et vazy que...


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239110 a dit:
			
		

> D'où le fait qu'Urgo traîne par là bas, pour proteger les bobos, y'a rien de mieux




 Enfin,trainer dans le marais,juste pour prendre l'air


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Enfin,trainer dans le marais,juste pour prendre l'air


C'est ce qu'ils disent tous


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239137 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'ils disent tous



surtour les Becassins a "bec long" (l'art de botter en touche)

Paradoxe:etre avec un Mac et chez Free


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois de plus, mon cher rezba, vous incarnez la voix de la raison, et votre crâne offert aux vents n'est nu que pour mieux refléter la lumière de l'intelligence et la clarté du bon goût.


Cela dit, si je puis me permetre, mon cher Dieu, pour que le crâne nu de rezba reflète la lumière de son intelligence, il faudrait que cette dernière lui parvienne de l'extérieur.
Donc, qu'il ne soit qu'un renvoyeur d'idées, incapable de la moindre propre.

Voilà une bien terrible irronie sous le couvert du compliment truellique !

A moins que vous ne parliez de la nudité _intérieure_ de son crâne ce qui m'amène à me demander où vous avez pu en voir d'intérieurement chevelus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> A moins que vous ne parliez de la nudité _intérieure_ de son crâne ce qui m'amène à me demander où vous avez pu en voir d'intérieurement chevelus...



Pourquoi ? Les lendemains de cuite, t'as pas les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur, toi ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Rezba étant chauve, les lendemains de cuite ses cheveux devraient donc pousser à l'extérieur non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cela dit, si je puis me permetre, mon cher Dieu, pour que le crâne nu de rezba reflète la lumière de son intelligence, il faudrait que cette dernière lui parvienne de l'extérieur.
> Donc, qu'il ne soit qu'un renvoyeur d'idées, incapable de la moindre propre.
> 
> Voilà une bien terrible irronie sous le couvert du compliment truellique !
> ...


Veuillez noter, misérable nioube aux jolies plaquettes, que je n'ai pas parlé de *son* intelligence, mais de l'intelligence *tout court.* Comme quoi, il faut faire attention quand on lit. Je vous remercie de votre attention.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

C'est donc comme en photo, il faut :
une source de lumi&#232;re (le doc)
un reflecteur (rezba)
une star magnifique et adul&#233;e de tous mais pas toujours tr&#232;s fut-fut (c'est moi)



mouais.........


----------



## thant (17 Avril 2007)

Pour revenir au sujet :








Tiens je savais pas que les perso de BD avaient des fêtes d'anniversaire
Pour la fête, sans moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Veuillez noter, *misérable* .


 
Moi, ce que j'en disais, c'était pour faire une petite causette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Histoire de complexifier le sujet...  

Variablement...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cela dit, si je puis me permetre, mon cher Dieu, pour que le crâne nu de rezba reflète la lumière de son intelligence, il faudrait que cette dernière lui parvienne de l'extérieur.
> Donc, qu'il ne soit qu'un renvoyeur d'idées, incapable de la moindre propre.
> 
> Voilà une bien terrible irronie sous le couvert du compliment truellique !
> ...



Il me semble, personnellement, que si le crâne de rezba est nu, c'est d'abord pour _recevoir_ le don lumineux, mais crypté, de l'Intelligible (des cheveux ne pourraient qu'en brouiller la translucide subtilité). Alors, certes, cette lumière lui vient de l'extérieur. Mais, à partir de là, ce don se transmet à très haute vitesse à l'intérieur de circuits synaptiques extrêmement complexes pour qu'en soit décryptée toute la richesse. A l'issue de cette haute alchimie, des paroles de grande vérité pourront être prononcées. Mais elles ne seront entendues que par quelques rares initiés


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Au contraire, le flot des idées glisse et rebondit sur une peau chauve, alors qu'elles s'accrochent aux cheveux telles des poux éphémères dont les lantes seront les sécrétions personnelles du porteur dans l'éternel flot putride des idées remâchées.

Mais je m'égare.

Revenons au sujet.
Ou pas.




_smells like rabbit spirit_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il me semble, personnellement, que si le crâne de rezba est nu, c'est d'abord pour _recevoir_ le don lumineux, mais crypté, de l'Intelligible (des cheveux ne pourraient qu'en brouiller la translucide subtilité). Alors, certes, cette lumière lui vient de l'extérieur. Mais, à partir de là, ce don se transmet à très haute vitesse à l'intérieur de circuits synaptiques extrêmement complexes pour qu'en soit décryptée toute la richesse. A l'issue de cette haute alchimie, des paroles de grande vérité pourront être prononcées. Mais elles ne seront entendues que par quelques rares initiés



Ah ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

C'est l'oncle Corentin ?!... 

_(tentative de retour au sujet...  )_


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _(tentative de retour au sujet...  )_




Il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de discussion, dans ce bar. C'est l'espace cosmique qui se développe autour des échanges universels et éternels entre DocEvil et moi.
Le reste n'est que broutilles et comètes gravitant autour de ces deux pôles.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le reste n'est que broutilles et comètes gravitant autour de ces deux pôles.


_PonkHead in the sky-y with di-iamonds_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de discussion, dans ce bar. C'est l'espace cosmique qui se développe autour des échanges universels et éternels entre DocEvil et moi.
> Le reste n'est que broutilles et comètes gravitant autour de ces deux pôles.


Doc est dieu.

Tu es son saint.

Nous ne sommes que des becs à saint.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nous ne sommes que des becs à saint.



Mais il y a aussi eu des bécasses saintes (cf. Bernadette Soubirou).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

C'est aussi la cousine à becassine.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'un seul sujet de discussion, dans ce bar. C'est l'espace cosmique qui se d&#233;veloppe autour des &#233;changes universels et &#233;ternels entre DocEvil et moi.
> Le reste n'est que broutilles et com&#232;tes gravitant autour de ces deux p&#244;les.


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Tirhum, ta m&#233;connaissance crasse de la m&#233;canique quantique et de la beaut&#233; cosmique m'attriste. Ne comprends-tu pas qu'il est l'astre noir dont je refl&#232;te la lumi&#232;re qui vous &#233;claire, qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tirhum, ta m&#233;connaissance crasse de la m&#233;canique quantique et de la beaut&#233; cosmique m'attriste. Ne comprends-tu pas qu'il est l'astre noir dont je refl&#232;te la lumi&#232;re qui vous &#233;claire, qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...


Ouaip. Enfin bon, l'un dans l'autre, c'est pareil.


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Doc est dieu.
> 
> Tu es son saint.
> 
> Nous ne sommes que des becs à saint.




Quant à toi, tu n'es pas loin.

Car il est le Père.
Et je suis le sain d'esprit.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>



Finalement j'suis fan de bécassine :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tirhum, ta méconnaissance crasse de la mécanique quantique et de la beauté cosmique m'attriste. Ne comprends-tu pas qu'il est l'astre noir dont je reflète la lumière qui vous éclaire, qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...


Mmmhhh...
En 15 ou 2 lignes; c'est toujours pareil !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tirhum, ta méconnaissance crasse de la mécanique quantique et de la beauté cosmique m'attriste. Ne comprends-tu pas qu'il est l'astre noir dont je reflète la lumière qui vous éclaire, qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...



La mécanique _tantrique_ plutôt, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tirhum, ta m&#233;connaissance crasse de la m&#233;canique quantique et de la beaut&#233; cosmique m'attriste. Ne comprends-tu pas qu'il est l'astre noir dont je refl&#232;te la lumi&#232;re qui vous &#233;claire, qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...



Euh &#8230; Mon cher Rezba, je suis attrist&#233; de voir que TA m&#233;connaissance de la m&#233;canique quantique t'am&#232;ne &#224; prof&#233;rer des sottises : la beaut&#233; cosmique et les astres, c'est la relativit&#233; g&#233;n&#233;rale, la th&#233;orie des quantas ne se v&#233;rifie pour l'instant que dans le monde sub-atomique, apportant, il est vrai une admirable beaut&#233; statistique &#224; ce monde aride, tout en mettant en valeur certaines de ses curiosit&#233;s les plus &#233;tranges, comme ce photon capable, lors d'une exp&#233;rience d'interf&#233;rom&#233;trie, de franchir simultan&#233;ment deux fentes espac&#233;es de plusieurs d&#233;cim&#232;tres (dualit&#233; onde/corpuscule), ou le spin de cet &#233;lectron, qui se d&#233;termine instantan&#233;ment lorsqu'on a observ&#233; celui de son jumeau &#233;ventuellement situ&#233; &#224; une demi plan&#232;te de l&#224; (transmission instantan&#233;e d'information).


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Mon cher Rezba, je suis attristé de voir que TA méconnaissance de la mécanique quantique t'amène à proférer des sottises : la beauté cosmique et les astres, c'est la relativité générale, la théorie des quantas ne se vérifie pour l'instant que dans le monde sub-atomique, apportant, il est vrai une admirable beauté statistique à ce monde aride, tout en mettant en valeur certaines de ses curiosités les plus étranges, comme ce photon capable, lors d'une expérience d'interférométrie, de franchir simultanément deux fentes espacées de plusieurs décimètres (dualité onde/corpuscule), ou le spin de cet électron, qui se détermine instantanément lorsqu'on a observé celui de son jumeau éventuellement situé à une demi planète de là (transmission instantanée d'information).




Mon cher Pascal, c'est justement de ça dont il s'agit. Lui et moi, nous incarnons dans notre unité immanente l'unification de l'univers et des théories qui l'expliquent.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> qu'il est le ying, et que je suis son yang...


Je rêve où tu me piques mes meilleures répliques ?


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je rêve où tu me piques mes meilleures répliques ?



Je connais ta pudeur à dire les vérités ultimes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Un sujet sur Bécassine,
deux qui y règnent 
trois qui lutinent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> La m&#233;canique _tantrique_ plut&#244;t, non ?


TAC!!

Dans sa gueule au Rezba!

Vas-y Jul te laisse pas emmerder par le chauvu! 




EDIT : Ponk, j'ai toujours pas le smilie qui applaudit et tout le bordel, mais le coeur y est.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Les enfants, ce qui est sûr, c'est que vous côtoyer chaque jour que Je fais me permet de peaufiner sûrement ma théorie des cordes dont on fait les pendus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2007)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; vaut mieux &#234;tre s&#251;r de pas se louper.

Ca se bosse ces trucs l&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enfants, ce qui est sûr, c'est que vous côtoyer chaque jour que Je fais me permet de peaufiner sûrement ma théorie des cordes dont on fait les pendus.



Les mandragores n'en seront que plus belles...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Elle a finie par se pendre ? 
On ne me dit jamais rien à moi.


----------



## Becassin (17 Avril 2007)

finalement, vous avez répondu a ma question!.
Il y'a bel et bien un vivier bécassin sur le site macgénération


----------



## Becassin (17 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4239441 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a finie par se pendre ?
> On ne me dit jamais rien &#224; moi.



l'arch&#233;type b&#233;cassin est encore pr&#233;sent dans les mentalit&#233;s, malheureusement, pas toujours de bonnes raisons. Il suffit de voir comment elle a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e par certains commentateurs politiques fran&#231;ais pour moquer madame royale.
Preuve que la France n'a toujours pas fait repentance, sur la malheureuse b&#233;cassine.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les enfants, ce qui est sûr, c'est que vous côtoyer chaque jour que Je fais me permet de peaufiner sûrement ma théorie des cordes dont on fait les pendus.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'un autre côté vaut mieux être sûr de pas se louper.
> 
> Ca se bosse ces trucs là.



Tiens, voilà qui me rappelle quelque chose :

"Je suis l'être le plus pacifique qui soit. Mes désirs sont : une modeste cabane avec un toit de chaume, mais dotée d'un bon lit, d'une bonne table, de lait et de beurre bien frais avec des fleurs aux fenêtres; devant la porte quelques beaux arbres ; et si le bon Dieu veut me rendre tout à fait heureux, qu'il m'accorde de voir à peu près six ou sept de mes ennemis pendus à ces arbres. D'un coeur attendri, je leur pardonnerais avant leur mort, toutes les offenses qu'ils m'ont faites durant leur vie - certes on doit pardonner à ses ennemis, mais pas avant qu'ils soient pendus"

(HEINE, _Pensées et propos_)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Branchez votre iPod sur un ampli Marshall de 5000 watts et diffusez ceci
> 
> Dans les 5 minutes vous les verrez rappliquer faire la queue à votre porte



suis deçue moi : je m'attendais a un grand PUMMMMMMMMM a la fin


----------



## urgo94 (18 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, voilà qui me rappelle quelque chose :
> 
> "Je suis l'être le plus pacifique qui soit. Mes désirs sont : une modeste cabane avec un toit de chaume, mais dotée d'un bon lit, d'une bonne table, de lait et de beurre bien frais avec des fleurs aux fenêtres; devant la porte quelques beaux arbres ; et si le bon Dieu veut me rendre tout à fait heureux, qu'il m'accorde de voir à peu près six ou sept de mes ennemis pendus à ces arbres. D'un coeur attendri, je leur pardonnerais avant leur mort, toutes les offenses qu'ils m'ont faites durant leur vie - certes on doit pardonner à ses ennemis, mais pas avant qu'ils soient pendus"
> 
> (HEINE, _Pensées et propos_)



Et moi cela:
François Villon:
http://poesie.webnet.fr/poemes/France/villon/3.html


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

J'ai l'impression que pour ce fil, les carottes sont cuites - la po&#233;sie est dans la place


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

Pour Becassin, aussi, les carottes sont cuites...
R.I.P...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Qui dit carotte, dit lapin. Attention aux doigts.


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2007)

A&#239;euh.

J'ai les oreilles qui sifflent.


----------



## Bassman (19 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour Becassin, aussi, les carottes sont cuites...
> R.I.P...



Ouais c'est nul, on peut plus jouer avec les commentaires dans son profil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4241008 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est nul, on peut plus jouer avec les commentaires dans son profil



Jouer avec les commentaires de son prochain, c'est mal...


----------



## Bassman (19 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Jouer avec les commentaires de son prochain, c'est mal...



En l'occurrence c'était pas mon prochain, il a disparu avant moi, du coup j'avais le droit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

juste pour vous dire que je n'ai toujours pas retrouvé ma collection de Placci et Muso.  

Sinon, changez rien, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4241012 a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence c'était pas mon prochain...



Déshumaniser sa victime, ça c'est vraiment un truc de psychopathe...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Placide et pas placi, non ?

Placide.

Comme un grand champs de carottes en l'absence de lapins.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

*SUPERRRR, t'as retrouvé mes Placid et Muzo*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)

Bouge pas... Je cherche Lolek et Bolek...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Mangez des carottes, les gars, ça rend aimable et ça fait les cuisses roses !


(Reine, arrête, c'est bien tenté, mieux ficelé que d'habitude, mais on n'y croit pas une seconde)


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## barbidur (19 Avril 2007)

dommage qu'on puisse pas ignorer certains intervenants comme sur clubic.
Lui ,il vient baver ça partout sur mon profil, sur mes interventions.
y me gave.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Hé, les admins, il y a un problème !!!!!

Dans le vent qui s'agite, un post de hache-hache a disparu, là c'en est un de barbidur...

Faut pas poster en bas de page, dirait-on, sinon pour être lu c'est plus rapé qu'une vieille carotte !


----------



## barbidur (19 Avril 2007)

j'ai l'impression qu'on se fiche ouvertement de moi ici.
je trouve vraiment que l'attitude de certains laisse à désirer.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Et bien entendu, quand on agit comme &#231;a avec toi, tu insistes&#8230;

Trop poli pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te&#8230;


----------

